# Bubble Funk 18 days



## DBudz26 (Apr 20, 2014)

Bubble Funk at 18 Days! 

View attachment 20140419_202639.jpg


View attachment 20140419_202624.jpg


----------



## BenfukD (Apr 20, 2014)

nice


----------



## MR1 (Apr 20, 2014)

Should turn out nice.


----------



## Locked (Apr 20, 2014)

Looking Good....Green Mojo. &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;


----------



## DBudz26 (Apr 25, 2014)

Update!  Bubble Funk 23 Days 

View attachment 20140425_194917-1.jpg


View attachment 20140425_194908.jpg


----------



## DBudz26 (May 2, 2014)

31 days! 

View attachment 20140430_183313.jpg


View attachment 20140430_183308-1.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (May 2, 2014)

Pretty girl~


----------



## DBudz26 (May 2, 2014)

Another nice pic. 

View attachment 20140502_175937.jpg


View attachment 20140502_175937-1.jpg


----------



## DBudz26 (May 5, 2014)

B.Funk 33 days! 

View attachment 20140505_113818.jpg


View attachment 20140505_113736-1.jpg


----------



## DBudz26 (May 10, 2014)

Update 37 days 

View attachment 20140510_164558-1.jpg


View attachment 20140510_164600.jpg


----------



## MR1 (May 10, 2014)

Dbudz, how much longer to go?


----------



## DBudz26 (May 11, 2014)

Im hoping 20 days max. Could be less atleast with this strain.


----------



## DBudz26 (May 20, 2014)

Shes almost done! 7 weeks. 

View attachment 20140520_204317.jpg


View attachment 20140520_204325.jpg


----------



## MR1 (May 20, 2014)

Looks nice Budz, good job man.


----------



## DBudz26 (May 20, 2014)

Thankyou MR1, smoke report soon! She smells amazing.


----------



## DBudz26 (May 27, 2014)

Harvest time! Super sticky, smoke report soon. 

View attachment 20140526_203216.jpg


View attachment 20140526_203231.jpg


View attachment 20140526_182035.jpg


----------



## MR1 (May 27, 2014)

Looks tasty, enjoy.


----------

